# A.M.G.K ???? Where they Gone



## Gill (25 Jun 2011)

Ok so around this time each year there is a Show/Auction buy the above group. Association of Midlands Goldfish Keepers. 
Now I have not had the newsletter in a while and wonder if anyone knows what has happened to them. 
Have they been disbanded due to the new pet licencing laws about auctions. 
Can't find anyone online, or the contact details for the president of the association.


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2011)

Ok so found out that they have not Disbanded, Just Website is Down. Have requested Renewal of membership So i don't miss the next one.


----------

